# stopover bristol area



## jaxnbrian (Jan 31, 2010)

This coming Friday we are embarking on our first trip to France with our MH. We board the ferry in Plymouth but would like to stop over near Bristol Just for the Friday night, spending the following day in Bristol before moving on. I am sure someone will have some suggestions for us.

Many thanks in anticipation

Jackie & Brian


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello,

We often stay at a Cl in Aust, its called Cliff Farm and its right off junction 1 of the M48, with electric and good views over the Severn bridges, yet its surprisingly quiet there.

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

You can park up for a night up on the Downs. Hopefully the map will work. http://www.multimap.com/s/iWFAgncR


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Portishead?*

What about Portishead seafront?

stayed here about 8 times. no problem. few cars speeding about. Police go past every couple of hours.

Do not park on the road there is a lot of camber. Park at the cafe.

Grant


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you are a member of the cc they have a site in the center of bristol
if you wish to wild camp try clifton down, bedminster down, 
gordano services, avonmouth truck stop and for fuel asda Cribbs Causeway 
chapter


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

we ve stayed at battery point a few times. nice spot on the seafront close to portishead.


----------

